# Would like to know if there is a way to overclock a Intel core 2 duo



## aurelius2000 (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a Dell XPS m1530 laptop with an intel core 2 duo. I am not worried about overheating issues. I have that covered.

I would like to know if there is a way to overclock my cpu? is there supported software for doing so?

Also, can you overclock the video card within that laptop? It has a Nvidia GeForce 8600m.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. :grin:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

OEM PC's (laptops) generally have the Bios locked.
They generally use the lowest quality parts to reduce costs so they appear to be a good deal. 
OC'ing should NEVER be done using 3rd party apps.
Laptops are not made for OC'ing due to their lack of cooling.
Laptops use Onboard Graphics.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We do not recommend overclocking laptops. Aside from heat (which I doubt you have totally covered, honestly), there's also the fact that the BIOS options for overclocking are not present. Which means you have to use software overclocking, and most software for overclocking is not very good; it overvolts components, is unstable, and won't achieve a very high clock. There's also the fact that the motherboard isn't built to take the additional stress in these cases.


----------

